# schon wieder hotplug

## rmalias@lycos.de

habe ich schon mal gepostet, finde aber den beitrag nicht mehr:

mein Hotplug plugt nicht wirklich "hot"

alle USB-geräte werden beim booten erkannt und funktionieren auch,- also wird wohl alles mit dem usb funktionieren. 

aber stecke ich sie während des betriebes ein, passiert nix

warum?

thx

----------

## AbsturZ

kommt nichts in dmesg oder in den kernellogs ?

es sind mehr infos notwendig um wirklich eine sinnvolle antwort abgeben zu können ...

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

nun, nach was muss ich denn da suchen? da steht ja eine menge drinne was mir nicht so viel sagt.

ich weiß halt momentan nur, dass da kein /dev/sda1 existiert!

----------

## hurra

Hi, bei mir kommt da sowas in der Art:

```
usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2
```

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

bei mir kommt z.B. 

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

----------

## rmalias@lycos.de

das was du da hast, habe ich nicht

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

ich habe im Prinzip das gleiche Problem

hast schon mal Firewire probiert ?

dort ist es zumindest möglich das Gerät einmal nach dem booten "zu aktivieren" danach geht auch dort wie bei USB nichts

mfg Gabriel

----------

## boris64

du benutzt nicht zufällig ~x86? dort muss man nun coldplug statt hotplug

(welch ironie  :Wink: ) starten, damit geräte beim anschliessen erkannt werden.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

aha, ist ja sehr interessant, ja irgendwie habe ich ~x86 für hotplug verwendet, 

nun gut dann werde ich jetzt mal hotplug wieder löschen und dafür coldplug installieren

mal sehen was passiert

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so habe das mal probiert aber. leider ohne Erfolg das gleiche wie vorher,

noch ne Idee ?

mfg Gabriel

----------

## boris64

ähm, du darfst hotplug nicht löschen.

coldplug beinhaltet nur die scripte, die man braucht, damit geräte immer

gleich erkannt werden (hotplug wird weiterhin benötigt).

ausserdem musst du natürlich auch das coldplug-startscript gestartet haben.

ps: hotplug-support im kernel auch an?

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

jo hatte das schon gemerkt,  hotplug steht ja auch in den Abhängigkeiten,

habe das hotplug aus dem runlevel (boot) genommen und dafür coldplug rein gestzt 

beim booten scheint auch alles ganz gut zu laufen, aber wenn ich halt meinen Brenner aktiviere gehts noch, beim deaktivieren auch (aber nur unter Firewire) aber beim neuen aktivieren gibts keine Reaktion mehr.

beim Firewire könnte ich mir das noch irgendwie erklären, weil laut dmesg der Knoten nur schlafen gelegt wurde (node suspended) und scheinbar nicht erwacht wenn ich den Brenner wieder aktiviere,

aber beim USB ??

mfg Gabriel

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> habe das hotplug aus dem runlevel (boot) genommen und dafür coldplug rein gestzt 

 

das wird jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit deinem problem zu tun haben,

aber hot-/coldplug gehört eigentlich nicht ins "boot"-level, sondern besser nach "default".

ich hatte so früher viele fehlermeldungen (mit hotplug im "boot"-level natürlich) in verbindungen mit udev&hotplug, 

vor allen dingen beim laden von diversen modulen.

poste doch mal die meldungen von /var/log/messages, die angezeigt werden,

wenn du geräte reinsteckst bzw. rausziehst.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

ok habe coldplug ins default gesetzt (es muss nur coldplug im Runlevel sein, hotplug wird nicht gestartet,  richtig?)

ok hier mal beim Reinstecken über Firewire:

```
ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-01:1023

ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...

ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023

ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0004830250019100]

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 device

ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400] - Max payload [2048]

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-108   Rev: 1.14

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

```

die ersten zwei Zeilen sind eben das erste mal dabei, sollten aber keine Auswirkungen im dem Sinne haben.

und hier beim raus ziehen:

```
ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023

ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0004830250019100]

```

das wäre erst mal Firewire

hier beim anschließenden reinstecken über USB:

```
usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using address 5

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-108   Rev: 1.14

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

beim rausziehen passirt gar nichts.

mfg Gabriel

----------

